# Spacing



## Duck52 (Jan 31, 2018)

Getting close to laying some track. I am using Peco turnouts and track. N scale Code 55. The scissor cross turnout measures approx. 1 1/16th on center for the Parallel tracks. The same measurement occurs if you were to lay turnouts end to end. Most everything I have read says that's to close together. Got to assume since Peco makes them this way that it isn't an issue. Am I asking for trouble? I have laid things out so that this spacing only occurs on straight stretches. Thanks for your response.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I wouldn't imagine straight runs would have an issue, but I'd bet curves need more spacing!


----------



## Dennis461 (Jan 5, 2018)

*too close*

My yard has 1.75" center to center. Barely enough room for a signal light between boxcars. I put a small white stanchion with a W on it between the tracks and I'm constantly knocking it down with my finger or a derailment (running through the turnouts without switching properly).

google the NMRA track center in curves for the "standard"


----------



## mesenteria (Oct 29, 2015)

For the 20 minutes it will cost you to find out definitively, why not mock it up and trial it? Lay some tracks the way they seem to want to lie per the turnout geometry and try running things past each other, trailing AND shoving.

As many learn, often too late, you have to be able to enjoy your work and craft. Trains that derail, stumble electrically or short, or wobble and strike each other on curves, or that hang up entering bridges and tunnel portals, or that snag under an overpass, are indicators that someone doesn't know what they're doing. These errors suck the life and fun out of the hobby. So, get a sheet of ply, tack down arrangements you really need to work, and see if the rails accommodate your rolling stock moving in all directions, trailed and shoved (shoving bunches up the couplers and shows you real limits, especially in yards where S-curves are bound to be). Trialing your track system's trickiest places shows you how reach into that area might need to be improved, and show you how easily your fingers and hands can gain access to derailed items or ones that won't couple easily.


----------



## J.C. (Dec 24, 2016)

check the NMRA site think it in there somewhere.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Duck52 said:


> Getting close to laying some track. I am using Peco turnouts and track. N scale Code 55. The scissor cross turnout measures approx. 1 1/16th on center for the Parallel tracks. The same measurement occurs if you were to lay turnouts end to end. Most everything I have read says that's to close together. Got to assume since Peco makes them this way that it isn't an issue. Am I asking for trouble? I have laid things out so that this spacing only occurs on straight stretches. Thanks for your response.


Assuming that the diverging legs of opposing turnouts will create the proper track spacing is a recipe for disaster.

As mesenteria suggests, there is no substitute for actual test data.

However, the NMRA does publish recommended spacing. It is found here: https://nmra.org/index-nmra-standards-and-recommended-practices
You'll want to look at RP-7.


----------

